# Liquids



## Buan Stanley (11/8/15)

I would like to try my hand at mixing my own liquids any advice on where and how to start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (11/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (11/8/15)

Hi, a good place to start:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/


----------



## acorn (11/8/15)

Thanks @Mike, you beat me to it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/8/15)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/8/15)

Ask @method1 for his _lait de poisson recipe_



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-attempt-at-diy.t13647/#post-253168


----------

